

Weebly guys launch snaplayout.com - drm237
http://www.techcrunch.com/2007/10/10/snaplayout-the-profile-editor-myspace-should-have-made/
"The new, simple way to customize and control your myspace profile"
======
drusenko
One interesting thing to note (that wasn't mentioned in the article): The
design is based on an SVG template that is modular & rasterized on the server
to produce any color variation desired. We can also perform SVG layer-effects
on raster images (Lighten, Darken, Screen, Multiply) -- which is how we get
the patterns to match the background color, for example.

We'll be back-porting that feature to Weebly as well -- picture a web site
template that is image-based yet still lets you choose any color combination
desired.

~~~
dbrush
Oh man, powerful stuff. Your website editor is starting to compete with my
image editor : P

Many congratulations to you guys.

------
dannyv
Thanks for the support guys!

Let's keep it up :-)
[http://digg.com/design/SnapLayout_launches_the_profile_edito...](http://digg.com/design/SnapLayout_launches_the_profile_editor_MySpace_should_have_made)

~~~
kn0thing
I digg!

~~~
dannyv
Thanks! We're getting close now - first page of upcoming in tech. yeaaah

------
plusbryan
Putting MC Hammer into the demo vid was both surprising and ingenious. Great
job guys!

~~~
Readmore
Hahaha! How did that even happen? M.C.Hammer? Where did you find him?

~~~
steveplace
techcrunch 40. He has a startup for online video battledancing or something.

~~~
dannyv
<http://www.dancejam.com>

------
zach
Ah, bringing designing power to the people. That's great.

What's with the shutdown speculation? I can't imagine they'd shut it down
given that it's not a competing content site and they're bringing out an API,
would they?

------
staunch
Very nice. I would just love to see it generalized. An open way for any social
site to use Weebly as their profile editor.

------
andreyf
Great idea, killer execution.

I definitely see this going places. Amazon job, guys :)

------
plusbryan
Yikes. Is this a worry? [http://www.techcrunch.com/2007/10/09/myspace-
platform-to-lau...](http://www.techcrunch.com/2007/10/09/myspace-platform-to-
launch-next-week/)

~~~
drusenko
not really. we see it as complimentary -- and we'll be using myspace's
platform to generate ad revenue from profiles, eventually, anyway.

~~~
plusbryan
awesome

------
nextmovetwo
This is very slick what you have done! As opposed to most MySpace
customization websites, I don't feel dirty while I'm using your system. Haha.
Kudos to everyone involved!

------
Tichy
I don't think it really works in my Browser (Firefox on Ubuntu 7.04). I
couldn't drop the widgets, and there was no choice of corner styles.

------
dannyv
Hammer's MySpace: <http://www.myspace.com/mchammer>

It's gonna get even pimper

------
letian
Nice, make it a Weebspace

------
blored
This is good, real good.

------
drusenko
haha, that was nasty... posted it before i could get to it :)

~~~
drm237
sorry about that...amazing site though; you guys are impressive!

~~~
drusenko
oh, i meant nasty as in "kick ass", and thanks.

------
kul
brill!

